# LHC entry test decision announced!



## anasahmed24 (Oct 14, 2010)

The LAHORE High Court has announced the entry test case decision . All applications against the entry test have been rejected.
Source: Dunya news (News ticker)


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

What???
Somebody please confirm???


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

raza77 said:


> What???
> Somebody please confirm???


what confirmation you want now ... he said DUNYA NEWS was the source .... duhh#eek


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

junaid444 said:


> what confirmation you want now ... he said DUNYA NEWS was the source .... duhh#eek


ive been watching dunya since reading this and i still havent seen that ticker


----------



## DAZZLED (Nov 4, 2011)

i havent seen it on the news either but i think its authentic#happy


----------



## junaid444 (Oct 23, 2011)

raza77 said:


> ive been watching dunya since reading this and i still havent seen that ticker


its confirmed dude #cool


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

raza77 said:


> ive been watching dunya since reading this and i still havent seen that ticker


watch city42 for your satisfaction & here is a facebook link: 

Protest against 70 30 formula for uhs merit calculation 2011 - Wall | Facebook

decision stands with 50, 40, 10 formula & itz 101% authentic news............even gov. lists are expected to be displayed today.


----------



## raza77 (Oct 16, 2010)

YES!!!
Finally my classes can start
the wait is over =D


----------



## pkfatima1992 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have an observation. Now the placement lists are on UHS website. Various Boards have different patterns of awarding marks and in some case, people from Islamabad send their children to some specific boards for getting maximum possible marks.

Before this court case, there was a tv programme hosted by Mubashar Lucman wherein some students came and complained that they were high achievers in FSc but could not pass the UHS entry test. They were against the 50, 40, 10 formula.

In all fairness, the only criterion should be a fair and honest UHS entry test ONLY as there is wide variation in marks of O and A Levels, Matric and FSC. In 2008, O Level students got exact percentage of marks but in 2009, the percentage was not given and the IBCC decided to consider the marks midway ... i.e. someone getting 81%, and another one getting 89% got the same score of 85%. In a highly competitive environment, where decisions are made at four decimal places ... there should be a uniform system of assessment. Same goes with marking pattern of different boards for matric and FSc


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

I have seen this news on the PTV Global UK as well last night. So it is true. That's why the UHS merit lists and revised admission schedule are out.


----------



## Picoseconds (Oct 2, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> I have an observation. Now the placement lists are on UHS website. Various Boards have different patterns of awarding marks and in some case, people from Islamabad send their children to some specific boards for getting maximum possible marks.
> 
> Before this court case, there was a tv programme hosted by Mubashar Lucman wherein some students came and complained that they were high achievers in FSc but could not pass the UHS entry test. They were against the 50, 40, 10 formula.
> 
> In all fairness, the only criterion should be a fair and honest UHS entry test ONLY as there is wide variation in marks of O and A Levels, Matric and FSC. In 2008, O Level students got exact percentage of marks but in 2009, the percentage was not given and the IBCC decided to consider the marks midway ... i.e. someone getting 81%, and another one getting 89% got the same score of 85%. In a highly competitive environment, where decisions are made at four decimal places ... there should be a uniform system of assessment. Same goes with marking pattern of different boards for matric and FSc


True that. Either everyone should be subjected to an entry test only, or the IBCC should learn some simple math.


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

pkfatima1992 said:


> I have an observation. Now the placement lists are on UHS website. Various Boards have different patterns of awarding marks and in some case, people from Islamabad send their children to some specific boards for getting maximum possible marks.
> 
> Before this court case, there was a tv programme hosted by Mubashar Lucman wherein some students came and complained that they were high achievers in FSc but could not pass the UHS entry test. They were against the 50, 40, 10 formula.
> 
> In all fairness, the only criterion should be a fair and honest UHS entry test ONLY as there is wide variation in marks of O and A Levels, Matric and FSC. In 2008, O Level students got exact percentage of marks but in 2009, the percentage was not given and the IBCC decided to consider the marks midway ... i.e. someone getting 81%, and another one getting 89% got the same score of 85%. In a highly competitive environment, where decisions are made at four decimal places ... there should be a uniform system of assessment. Same goes with marking pattern of different boards for matric and FSc


i agree!!!!!!!!!! its v unfair with us o a level students #sad


----------

